# Portal 3 Official Trailer



## lucasbytegenius

AWESOME 
[YT]8snnkKYdcAU[/YT]
Can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Troncoso

Shut up

Edit: I kid. But seriously. I hate you.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

lol  I just had to. It was like my mouse moved by itself.


----------



## linkin

I remember being 16. Still wouldn't be funny to me, just a pointless thread


----------



## kobaj

Troncoso said:


> Shut up
> 
> Edit: I kid. But seriously. I hate you.



You actually fell for that? The game series is complete. Besides that, Valve doesn't release trailers so soon since a game release. There are a myriad of other factors as well. All easily leading you to one conclusion without even having to watch the video: its fake, and you're gunna get trolled.


----------



## voyagerfan99

At least I enjoy watching the trololol guy


----------



## Troncoso

kobaj said:


> You actually fell for that? The game series is complete. Besides that, Valve doesn't release trailers so soon since a game release. There are a myriad of other factors as well. All easily leading you to one conclusion without even having to watch the video: its fake, and you're gunna get trolled.



I didn't fall for it. I'm mad at him for posting it. To joke about such things....where do people get off...


----------



## kobaj

troncoso said:


> i didn't fall for it. I'm mad at him for posting it. To joke about such things....where do people get off...





It won't let me post just a smiley face without text. So enjoy some free micro size text!


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> At least I enjoy watching the trololol guy



I know right? Whatcha talkin bout "I remember when I was 16", it's still funny to me


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ramomar said:


> I know right? Whatcha talkin bout "I remember when I was 16", it's still funny to me



I enjoy his singing


----------



## thewarboy234

I remember when I was 16 too... wait... no I don't.


----------



## Troncoso

Saying you don't find things funny anymore is more or less admitting that you are becoming boring.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Troncoso said:


> Saying you don't find things funny anymore is more or less admitting that you are becoming boring.



^Epic quote of awesomeness.


----------



## Ramodkk

voyagerfan99 said:


> I enjoy his singing



Oh he's singing?


----------

